# Wireless mp3 streaming to z906



## gurujee (Jan 23, 2012)

hi, NOOB here.

I want to play mainly mp3s wirelessly to my z906 which is connected to LED in living room. I usually works with lappy on dining. 

Now i dont know, how to and what equipment i need. sony LED is DLNA certified but needs wireless adapter. Read Asus oplay air can recieve wireless data from laptop's wifi. Please suggest what to do and what basic equipment i need.


----------



## webgenius (Jan 23, 2012)

I understand that you want to stream movies to your Sony LED TV. You need to consider 2 things here:
1) The source streaming medium: Either your laptop or Router.
2) Sony LCD TV.

Both should have Wi-Fi connectivity. So you need to get the Wi-Fi adapter for your TV. Once your TV is Wi-Fi capable, you can stream content to your TV directly.
I hope your laptop has Windows Media Center or any other similar app that helps stream content. If not, I suggest buying a router which has USB support and DLNA certified to stream content to your TV.


----------



## gurujee (Jan 24, 2012)

no i dont want to stream movies.

i just want to steam songs from hd or internet to speakers wirelessly. 
thought since laptop have wifi, if i purchase a wireless capable media player, it can be able to stream via mediaplayer to speaker... !!!!

or any other alternative


I want to stream music wirelessly to my z906 which is connected to LED in living room. 

Now i dont know, how to and what equipment i need. sony LED is DLNA certified but needs wireless adapter. 

I think to get Asus oplay air, reading that it is wireless. 

Now i have a question if i turn on my laptop wifi, will it find asus o player ? And when i play music from laptop, will it be played on speakers via asus oplay air ?

Or i need some additional equipments(router!!!) to make it happen ?


----------



## webgenius (Jan 24, 2012)

What do you mean when you say you want to stream songs to your speakers? Who will do the decoding for the songs? The device connected to your speakers should be Wi-Fi enabled (TV or laptop or whatever).

Looking at your explanation it looks like you'll be using your Wi-Fi and DLNA enabled TV for decoding the songs. In that case just have your TV and laptop connect to Wi-Fi over the same network. Stream songs from your laptop using some freeware DLNA server tool. That should do the trick.

Try this and let me know if it works.


----------



## gurujee (Jan 24, 2012)

sorry, if i sound stupid..i have no idea about these thing.

i have sony led with dlna support, but i need a wireless adapter(of sony costing 4k)

so i thought if i purchase a media player with wifi (like asus o play air), can i stream from laptop using wifi to that media player(media player will do the decoding) ? 



> have your TV and laptop connect to Wi-Fi over the same network



how to do this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon11.gif


----------



## webgenius (Jan 24, 2012)

gurujee said:


> i have sony led with dlna support, but i need a wireless adapter(of sony costing 4k)
> 
> so i thought if i purchase a media player with wifi (like asus o play air), can i stream from laptop using wifi to that media player(media player will do the decoding) ?



How much does the Asus player cost? If the price difference between Wi-Fi adapter and Asus player is not much, better get the Wi-Fi adapter itself provided your TV supports multiple file formats (MP3, WMV, AVI, MPEG, JPG,.....and more relevant ones). Also you'll reduce clutter caused by another new media player with more wires and space.


----------



## gurujee (Jan 24, 2012)

webgenius said:


> How much does the Asus player cost? If the price difference between Wi-Fi adapter and Asus player is not much, better get the Wi-Fi adapter itself provided your TV supports multiple file formats (MP3, WMV, AVI, MPEG, JPG,.....and more relevant ones). Also you'll reduce clutter caused by another new media player with more wires and space.



asus olpay air costs around 6k.

but my sony doesnt support much file(mkv, flv, srt, dts subtitle etc) thats why i thoght getting a media player with aditional 2k will be a good choice. further asus has an option to play music without turning tv on.


----------



## webgenius (Jan 24, 2012)

gurujee said:


> asus olpay air costs around 6k.
> 
> but my sony doesnt support much file(mkv, flv, srt, dts subtitle etc) thats why i thoght getting a media player with aditional 2k will be a good choice. further asus has an option to play music without turning tv on.


In that case getting the Asus media player is a smart choice. Just check if it supports B or G or N or all. If it supports N, it's great since you can stream bluray movies too.


----------



## gurujee (Jan 24, 2012)

woohoo... it supports.... 802.11n Wireless Networking


----------



## webgenius (Jan 24, 2012)

gurujee said:


> woohoo... it supports.... 802.11n Wireless Networking


Great. Happy streaming


----------



## gurujee (Jan 24, 2012)

first have 2 buy. hows the review of air in digit nov issue


----------



## webgenius (Jan 25, 2012)

One more thing. Just check if your Asus player is DLNA enabled.


----------



## gurujee (Jan 25, 2012)

yes. it has been listed 

Features : DLNA


----------

